# Transformer son iPad en téléphone



## Moderato Cantabile (5 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
j'ai remarqué que maintenant je peux recevoir/envoyer des appels et SMS depuis mon ordinateur (sous Yosemite) grâce à mon iPhone (sous IOS 8)
Je voulais conseiller un ami qui cherche le moyen de gérer son secrétariat téléphonique (nombreux SMS, mails, appels, messages vocaux...) depuis une tablette (pour la taille qui est plus grande et donc plus pratique quand on passe beaucoup de temps à travailler sur son iphone)
Est-ce que maintenant avec IOS 8 sur iPad c'est possible ? Recevoir/Envoyer des appels et SMS ? 
Il me semble que cela est possible, mais ma question se porte sur la messagerie vocale.
En effet, quand on me laisse un message sur mon répondeur, je n'arrive pas à le lire (je ne le vois pas d'ailleurs) sur mon ordinateur. 
Est-ce la même chose pour iPad ? Peut-on écouter son répondeur directement sur l'iPad ? Ou alors via une application de l'opérateur ? 

Voilà ma question,
merci d'avance !!


----------

